# Marietta waterfowl



## Bass&Bucks

Any public access in or near marietta? We have a deer camp off rt 26 but never thought to waterfowl hunt down there


----------



## ducksdemise

Ohio river can be very good but is pretty dangerous 
If you are not prepared and careful


----------



## Bass&Bucks

I figured that. That stretch through marietta is a lot of water


----------



## BIG TURKEY

Real good hunting there been my second home for divers and puddle ducks . I got a buddy that lives close .


----------



## collegekid

Curious...What do you guys think it takes to be prepared to hunt the river? What are the most important safety tips compared to lake hunts etc..


----------



## freyedknot

#1 the shoreline is not always shallow. we pulled up to an island and the shore was 18 ft deep. check the bottom for hardness before stepping out of your rig. we had a spot of mud too deep to tell when you would hit bottom. current and debris along with the river barges are dangerous also.


----------



## collegekid

Thanks for the reply. Anyone else? Seems like a good topic that is not giving away spots etc.. and not everyone is able to hunt the river anyhow.


----------



## ducksdemise

Try to stay away from the barge traffic they throw a big wake
Watch out for whirlpools on the the front side of islands due to current
Water depth is very different around islands I have seen
Wade able to over 30 foot within a few yArds of each other
There is separate rules to hunting the Ohio if you
Will be on the islands permit is required from federal 
You must also follow West Virginia rules


----------



## G3guy

Double down on safety gear, make sure boat and motor is well maintained and reliable. Carry extra spark plugs, a propane torch, matches, lighters, spare prop, tools to work on anything in boat, extra fuses, extra boat plugs. And anything else you may think you need while on the water. carry a shovel to clear the ramp of snow, mud, ice ect. Some sand and ice melt comes in handy also. Not all islands can be hunted from only certain ones. Look up ohio river islands national wildlife refuge for info. When the Ohio river flows btwn Ohio and West Virginia, West Virginia season dates and bag limits are what you need to follow NOT Ohio season dates and bag limits. As long as you are a Ohio resident you can hunt the river on Ohio license and stamps. A depth finder on the boat is a big help, long decoy lines and heavy weights. And don't forget the shotgun and ammo.


----------

